# what do you consider tame



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

I want to see what everyone consider's tame


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is a short video of my ladies:






You may also view this one, of my Stanley as well...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSTisgoM ... re=related

Please ignore the baby talk...LOL


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

re normans mom the ones i got today need some more work my male is tame your blk and white with white dot on head what variety


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you mean my Banded Black girl, Lyra? or my Chocolate Banded, Bellatrix? Both have a white spot on their heads...

The others are a Angora BEW (Ara), and a satin Black Rex (Pyxis). My Boy, Stanley, in the second video, he passed away sadly this last October, but he was an overmarked American Brindle.


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

i know it was banded not sure if chocolate or black i beleive i have a double banded


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

If you got your mice from a pet store, you probably have a Broken Black. Do you have a picture?


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

i described it in ythe identifying variety section


----------

